# Game 12: Portland Trail Blazers (5-5) @ Phoenix Suns (4-7) - 11/21



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

* When: Wednesday, 9PMEST/7PMMT
Where: US Airways - Phoenix, AZ
TV: Local or illegal method*
*Previous Game: L 97-88 Vs. Miami*










@









*_Victory Advisory_*















*Suns have been placed on.....OHSHIT!*​


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Shannon Brown replacing Jared Dudley in the starting lineup.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Suns loss. Automatic.



Not sure why Gentry has such a hard on for Brown though.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Because he's the only one scoring at the same, albeit a really shitty, clip.
Edit: this is going to be a very long season


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

True.


But it's OK. Probably a loss regardless and more losses the better. We need this type of season.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Yeah, Shabazz here we come.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Suns up 29-25


Brown 8 pts.


Markieff Morris also started in place of Scola. Weird.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Hyperion said:


> Yeah, Shabazz here we come.


I hope we have another losing season for that 2014 draft class.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Suns 114, Blazers 87*


22/7 for Whiner.


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

Unfortunately Brown is the only guy on the team who can create his own offense ( he does it often enough lol ). I was at the game, did not expect the result at all, but we couldnt miss. JO looked very good tonight except for the one play where LA drove right past him.


----------



## Madstrike (Jan 12, 2011)

double post.


----------



## Madstrike (Jan 12, 2011)

one of those games no one would miss a shot, the ball movement was pretty good imo, most players were patient enough to rotate the ball well, you dont usually see this with the suns, so thats a nice thing I guess... also the defense looked solid most of the time.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

If Oneal gets this much playing time, the second unit will look pretty solid. Dudley continued his poor play as did Beasley and Brown. At least they didn't shoot 20 times each.


----------



## beeazy0 (Nov 18, 2012)

Hyperion said:


> If Oneal gets this much playing time, the second unit will look pretty solid. Dudley continued his poor play as did Beasley and Brown. At least they didn't shoot 20 times each.


Poor play as in how?

I got my wish.. they benched Dudley! And got a win! Hopefully scola can be productive off the pine


----------

